
Drone-Ethics Briefing: What a Leading Robot Expert Told the CIA - miraj
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2011/12/drone-ethics-briefing-what-a-leading-robot-expert-told-the-cia/250060/
======
farmer_ted
"The ethics of military robots is quickly marching ahead, judging by news
coverage and academic research."

Perhaps the author means that the _use_ of military robots is quickly marching
ahead, outpacing any consideration of the ethics of such action.

I think the article, and some of the articles linked therein, just illustrate
that maybe it's time for the US to step back from the world stage...before we
do something really stupid.

